

Ask HN: Where's Greplin? - davison

There was such a buzz/hype about it, what happened? (genuine interest in learning...)
======
carbocation
[http://blog.cueup.com/announcing-a-new-name-new-free-
service...](http://blog.cueup.com/announcing-a-new-name-new-free-service-cue)

~~~
davison
And how is Cue doing since?

